# Trial



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So we had a trial here in lovely Co, the theme being pirates of the carribean. I thought that we did a pretty good job with the scenery, and the judge was excellent.

Buko, was not as interesting/funny as last time, but decided that if he was going to fail, it would be spectacular.

I think the last time he ignored the whistle for the recall was about two years ago, and he decided it was time to renew that ignoring thing. Unfortunatly he isn't real mild mannered about it. He was getting a bit dangerous.

Sooooooo, we will now be using electricity (and extension cord :evil: )

All in all he did really well except for the returning thing, and the fact he cost me a lot of points from general outlook. It is bad enough that I take them  I had to show him the contract he signed that states I am the only one of the team allowed to lose GO points. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

:lol: Do you have pictures or preferably video of him ignoring you? :lol: I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

You´ve had fun and some learning experiences :wink: 
I´m not familiar with the sport, could you explain the General outlook points to me?


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of the trial, Jeff? Pirates of the Carribean sounds like a fun theme.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't have pics yet, but I am sure there are plenty of him ignoring me.

I will post them when I get them. I am sure they will give them to me. He went from pre-trial near perfect to "Oh shit" pretty rapidly.

You can lose general outlook points for misbehavior on the handler/dog. If you are overdoing the body language for example, or the dog is out of control are some ways you can lose points. It is a way to keep you on your best behavior, as they can take points from every exersize.

The new decoy thing sort of sends him into orbit. Hard thing to fix since we don't have a lot to work with(decoys) in the first place. I guess I can either just trial the crap out of him until he figures it out, which could go really badly, or go the e-collar way, which probably won't do anything for this particular problem. I am probably going to do both.

After the trial, I put him on one of his regular decoys, and he returned perfectly. While annoying, it is going to be interesting to fix. I am going to get a e-collar this week. There is a trial in San Antonio in Nov. and I have heard there are going to be 5 MR3 dogs there. Kinda would like to go, and not just to watch. Have to wait and see.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

What are the dates for the Nov. trial? My niece lives in SA and we've been wanting to go down and see my new nephew anyway.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

thank you for explaining Jeff, kinda like our WvV (wijze van voorbrengen) and AA (algemeen appél).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy crap. I cannot get this stupid photo bucket thing to work. I hate computers.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

do you have problems uploading or putting the photo´s in this topic?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't do any of it.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The new decoy thing sort of sends him into orbit. Hard thing to fix since we don't have a lot to work with(decoys) in the first place.


What do you mean? Is he getting overly hyper, or not recognizing a new decoy as a target, etc.?

Dumb newb question...is this common? If the dog is targeting the equipment, how much does a different decoy matter?

Sorry to hear about the trial, Jeff, even if it's entertaining to hear you be humble. :lol: You had your chance to have Buko eat me last month...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I can't do any of it.


So you don't have your pic(s) on the Photobucket.com site?

You have them on the computer, though? Somewhere?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not to answer for Jeff's situation but every helper is going to have his own body posture/movement. To many inexpierienced (with different helpers)dogs that can be distracting.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I can't do any of it.


send your photos to me, i´ll upload and post them for you.

email in pm.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Recognizing the decoy isn't the problem. I haven't had the dog ignore the whistle in two years, then this. Always something, probably why I love training dogs.

The trial is the 4th and 5th I believe. (nov)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just a thought about ignoring the whistle. I've seen good dogs slow to out because they have perceived a weakness in the helper. 
Our helper is a 340 lbs power lifter and VERY hard to move once he locks up. The first time on someone new is kinda like "Hey! I can move this ahole around. Bet I can whup his butt if I hang in there a bit".


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff's pictures:
please click link, even though resized the pictures are very big.

http://www.MyOnlineImages.com/serveFile.aspx?fi=838122

http://www.MyOnlineImages.com/serveFile.aspx?fi=838121

http://www.MyOnlineImages.com/serveFile.aspx?fi=838120

http://www.MyOnlineImages.com/serveFile.aspx?fi=838119

http://www.MyOnlineImages.com/serveFile.aspx?fi=838118


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I get the following error when I click on the links:


*Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)*


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

this better? they change my upload site today, so that was probably the problem


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep! Works now!


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Jeff,

He doesn't bite legs any more?

BTW...good looking dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I got lost trying to read about the points for General Outlook for the dog and the handler.

So I am biting the bullet and risking ridicule and just asking. :lol: 

How many points for G.O. in all? For either handler or dog? Or what?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You can lose additional points up to 20% of the total points for the exersize.

He is biting up, and he will still bite the legs. Since he was biting in the crotch before it became a saftey issue......so we moved him up.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The third pic is for stinkie Jennie, as he is ignoring me and staring at the judge's horn. We got a whole whopping ZERO for this exersize. The fourth pic is another Jennie special, as he is supposed to be returning to me. I am not sure how far along this is in his ignoring of me, but I think I went and got him shortly after this.

The last is from the defense of handler, and the rest are from the flee. The face attack, well unfortunatly the decoy, although a good guy, pretty much went "fetal" and just about esquived my dog. I guess Buko comes to fast for him. Of course the second day the face attack was even worse due to Buko's complete asshole behavior.

Always fun to bring a judge from overseas and get embarrassed completely across the board.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Always fun to bring a judge from overseas and get embarrassed completely across the board.


Neat! International embarrassment!

Are you going to the TX trial?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If at all possible I would like to go. There are supposed to be 5 MR three dogs competing, so it should be fun. Maybe Buko will come back this time. If he would have done so, he would have passed both days.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Completely unrelated, but I just realized who Jeff looks like: Paul Bettany as Silas from the DaVinci Code.











Buko is a gorgeous dog, btw...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

GOOD CALL, Maren! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Buko is gorgeous. Jeff is cute too. :lol: :lol: 

P.S. Thanks for the G.O. explanation.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You have lost your xxxxing minds


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You have lost your xxxxing minds


Maren is right! You both (Jeff and Silas) have the crazy eyes too 8-[


----------

